# Deluxe Autocycle project



## 1817cent (Jan 3, 2020)

An updated photo of my project i have been working on for a few months:  I now have the correct rims, guard, porkchop hub and shorty lever (repop) on the bike.  

The fenders and bomb are next and those are in the mail.  I also have the deluxe rear reflector.  Many thanks to all the cabers who have supplied parts.

All in all an enjoyable project...


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 10, 2020)

An update.  Front primed fender and bomb installed.  Brake and speedo cable added.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 11, 2020)

Nice looking project. Good progress so far.
Hammerhead


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 11, 2020)

As of this morning.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 11, 2020)

Absolutely incredible! The dream bike of every prewar Schwinn nut! Nice job Jay!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 18, 2020)

Very beautiful bike! Have you seen the one on e-bay asking 13,500.00 ?


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 19, 2020)

Or the one on here for$9000


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 19, 2020)

Yeah that was his other one "Twin Flex"


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 19, 2020)

No, it's another ranger..


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 21, 2020)

This ladies and gentlemen is what is known as a diamond in the rough....just stay tuned to this on-going project!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 21, 2020)

Looking great !!


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 22, 2020)

I took it out the other day for a short ride.  Unfortunately the crossbar housing interferes with pedaling, so not the most comfortable ride.

Once the weather improves, i will finish the painting touchup work.  This bike is my first build and has been very enjoyable.  Thanks again to all the Cabers who made the parts available.


----------

